# Greetings and salutaions!



## PaleWriter (Aug 28, 2018)

Pleased to be here.
I read the "rules" and acknowledged I agree to the terms.
However, this humble user must confess I do not understand what "LEET" means.
Nor, do I have the faintest clue as to where I'll find the BB codes.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello PaleWriter,
Welcome, glad you’re here and glad you read DaRules.
You asked about ‘Leet’ and ‘BB Codes’ ...I
have to say I don’t know. I did go over the rules but
found no mention of either....but honestly Im still 
exploring the nooks and crannies of the forum.
Where did you find those terms?


----------



## PiP (Aug 28, 2018)

Greetings, PaleWriter and welcome to WF. Nice to know that someone reads the rules  



> However, this humble user must confess I do not understand what "LEET" means.



Please can you let me know where you found the word leet? I can't find it in the Rules



> Nor, do I have the faintest clue as to where I'll find the BB codes.


Please don't worry about using BB codes. Just add a disclaimer to your post title if you think the content is likely to offend someone. Take a look at the Fiction Board
and you will see some members have added 'Content Warning' to the title.

Just shout if you need further help. 

As for writing, what is your area of interest -poetry, prose or both?


----------



## PaleWriter (Aug 28, 2018)

"LEET" was listed as something that would not be tolerated. Something to do with chatting restrictions, I think.
Unfortunately, the posted "RULES" do not cover all the niceties included in the one I agreed to comply with when registering.
Iffin I am found guilty of "LEET"ing... promptly notify me so I can correct my abhorrent behavior.

On another note, I have found the BB codes can be used to enhance a post.

Thanx for the warm welcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 28, 2018)

Leet, also known as eleet or leetspeak, is a system of modified spellings and verbiage used primarily on the Internet for many phonetic languages. Wikipedia

Welcome to the site.


----------



## PaleWriter (Aug 28, 2018)

*Gumby*,
Thanx for clarifying that "LEET" point for me. Am still mystified. Pleased to know it wasn't a figment of my imagination.
And, thanx for the welcome.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Aug 28, 2018)

LEET is when you supplant letters with symbols and characters.
Example: R3d R0v3r  (red rover in leet)


----------



## Ace (Aug 28, 2018)

It's that odd language teenagers used that was supposed to be 'code' to us adults for example, 80085 might be code for 'boobs'.  iN OtH3r worD2 It maK32 JoO loOK 5liGhTLy IN5aN3.  I used to fail students on assignments if they used that... Food for thought!  

BBCodes are used to process things such as italics or bold, in order to provide stress to your posts.  If you view the regular editor (unless you've changed this setting via your UserCP [User Control Panel]) then you should have a few options at the top such as Bold, Italics, and Underline.  While the enhanced editor just goes ahead and displays them, the software behind it uses something that looks like (except without the spaces):

```
[ b ]words and things [/ b]
```

Back before the enhanced editor was introduced, people had to, Gods help us, use those codes to produce the desired effect.  But now we just have a handy dandy thing that does that for us.  There used to be a bug (re: feature?) of Chrome where it would just display the bbcode instead of the effect that it would have on the text.  

Anyways...  I got off topic I think?  Welcome aboard mate.


----------



## PaleWriter (Aug 29, 2018)

Ah soooo! Gotcha. Now I have fresh understanding!
Woulda never guessed the crazy way kids do stuff.
Glad  I didn't inadvertently 'LEET'.
Thanx to each of you for sharing examples.

Please pardon my next stupid question?
Access to forums with posting privileges requires "30 posts"...
This sounds suspiciously like the movie "Catch 22".

Where, pray tell, might a newbie, such as your's truly, have permission to make "30 posts" in order to earn member freedoms?
I critiqued one story... after all of my work, I saw the list of restrictions on my new account. 
Was the critique a waste of time?
Will the first time posting person be bereft of my humble suggestions?


----------



## PiP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Please pardon my next stupid question?
> Access to forums with posting privileges requires "30 posts"...



Good question. 

You can offer critique/feedback on the poetry and prose boards. What you can't do as a new member, is post your own work for critique. 

How do you reach 30 posts?

- offer critique on the poetry or Prose boards.
- get involved in the Writing Discussion and  Publishing forums. You will see, KlownyChuby, another new member has started a thread in the WD forum. Why not add your 2 cents worth?
- read some of the WF Author Interviews and offer support/ask questions
- join discussions in the Living Areas (posts to the Games Room do not add to your post count)

ETA: You can always bypass the 30 post rule to gain full access with no restrictions, by becoming a FoWF (Friend of WF). Full details >here>


----------



## Darren White (Aug 29, 2018)

I am very accomplished in 1337 (leet) sp33k. I do not use it on WF however, only in online gaming.
In actual fact I like it better to speak in full sentences, without substituting u for you, so I promise not to pwn u, welcome to the boards 
I am sure you'll have a great time here.


----------



## PaleWriter (Aug 29, 2018)

Gotcha PiP!!! No posting of own work for critique... not a problem.
Am happy reading other's stuff and offering praises/suggestions for improvement.
Will hop right to it.

Thanx again!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaleWriter (Aug 29, 2018)

Ain't "U" a word?
Surely, Webster overlooked it his masterpiece "Dictionary"?
Ehgads! Don't tell me it's so!


----------

